# Distant Madness



## mort655 (Apr 23, 2012)

Another question for RangerWicket, does the Distant Madness disease have any physical symptoms? 

Is a psychological analysis necessary to diagnosis whether or not someone has the disease?

Can another PC make a Heal check in place of the Insight check at the end of every extended rest?


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 23, 2012)

The plan was just that it made you crazy, not deformed you or anything. I suppose Heal could work if you want to spin it as psychoanalysis; the era is sort of equivalent to the late 19th century, so some proto-Freud wouldn't be out of place.

So yeah, do whatever makes sense for you. If you want folks to start sprouting tentacles from their nostrils, have at it.


----------



## mort655 (Apr 23, 2012)

RangerWickett said:


> The plan was just that it made you crazy, not deformed you or anything. I suppose Heal could work if you want to spin it as psychoanalysis; the era is sort of equivalent to the late 19th century, so some proto-Freud wouldn't be out of place.
> 
> So yeah, do whatever makes sense for you. If you want folks to start sprouting tentacles from their nostrils, have at it.




Thanks! 

I have one PC at Stage 1, and I have feeling it's only going to get worse for the party...especially in the Ziggurat of Apet dungeon. 

I plan on giving out index cards that each have a single stage of the disease on it so my players will only know what happens at their particular level. Also, I feel I that it may spark some paranoia since the players may not know which stage their compatriot are at.


----------



## gideonpepys (Apr 23, 2012)

I was thinking of Insight for detection of Distant Madness.  Maybe Heal for a full diagnosis and bonuses to save against the disease (although that could probably be done with Arcana too).

But I like the idea of an Insightful character picking up on the behavioural changes of his companions.


----------



## mort655 (Apr 23, 2012)

gideonpepys said:


> I was thinking of Insight for detection of Distant Madness.  Maybe Heal for a full diagnosis and bonuses to save against the disease (although that could probably be done with Arcana too).
> 
> But I like the idea of an Insightful character picking up on the behavioural changes of his companions.




I agree. 

Insight would be a great skill to use to determine the change in behavior. 

I wonder if Arcana can also be used to determine the presence of Distant Madness since it's mentioned to be a magical disease.


----------

